# Comfortable women's cycling shorts..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife has gotten more and more into cycling and when doing longer rides, has started having discomfort in her private area. Can anyone please recommend some shorts or bibs that could help with this. It's mainly the seam that goes right down the middle. 

Thanks in advance for the help.. It's greatly appreciated by a husband who loves riding with his wife!


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

My daughter and my wife are both fans of Rapha. Took years of trying many different brands and the Rapha bibs are their favorites.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Which model do they use? I mentioned them to my wife, but not sure what model.


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

Mosovich said:


> Which model do they use? I mentioned them to my wife, but not sure what model.


Their favorites are the classic bibs. The Core bibs are also very good.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Ordered a pair of Classic shorts today.. OMG, those things are expensive, but if it gets her on the bike more than it's worth it..


----------



## emilyben453 (Apr 30, 2021)

If you wife feel comfortable than you dont need to find something for her, I like addidas the most


----------

